# is there a way to remove lens color cast?



## mantra (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi
i took some photos with a Sigma 12-24mm f/4.5-5.6 EX DG with a canon 5d mark 3 and mark 2
and i noticed some magenta color cast

i tried the color passport check but and create a dng profile , but it doesn't eliminate the color cast

is there a way to fix it?
as i know capture one 7 could fix it

i found only http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJME1XK2Nq8
no more information  , and i don't know what kind of cover hood does he uses
any help will be appreciated 
thanks


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi Mantra.

As far as I am aware DNG profiles will not eliminate colour castes per se.
They do however, hopefully, allow one to correct colour castes more accurately.

You still going to have to identify something in your image that is supposed to be neutral grey and correct the white balance and tint using the eye-dropper.

Tony Jay


----------



## mantra (Mar 22, 2014)

Tony Jay said:


> Hi Mantra.
> 
> As far as I am aware DNG profiles will not eliminate colour castes per se.
> They do however, hopefully, allow one to correct colour castes more accurately.
> ...



DNG Flat Field Plug-in should fix it , i guess but i don't know how use it
http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/lightroomplugins.html


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 22, 2014)

Here are the release notes:Adobe DNG Flat Field plug-in release notes

Tony Jay


----------



## mantra (Mar 22, 2014)

Tony Jay said:


> Here are the release notes:Adobe DNG Flat Field plug-in release notes
> 
> Tony Jay



thanks
i have read it but 





> e.g., through a  lastic diffuser card


don't know what is it... lastic diffuser card...
 a white paper works?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 22, 2014)

It's probably a misprint. "Lastic" -> "Plastic"


----------

